# Buch über eine Farbe! Informationen dafür?



## Amr0d (22. August 2007)

Ich arbeite momentan an einem Projekt, dafür muss ich ein Buch schreiben mit mindestens 16 Seiten.

Inhalt des Buches ist eine Farbe zu beschreiben, in meinem Fall die Farbe Violett.
Könnt ihr mir irgendwelche Literatur oder Internet Seiten empfehlen auf die ich zurückgreifen kann? Momentan siehts mit meinen Informationen noch sehr mager aus da es eine nicht so geläufige Farbe ist wie Rot oder Grün die von den anderen Studierenden sehr oft genommen wurde.

Wenn ihr Lust dazu habt könnt ihr mich auch mit Tipps beraten wie ich ein Buch gestalten kann da es mein "erstes Mal" ist.

Gruß

Philipp


----------



## mreball (22. August 2007)

Amr0d hat gesagt.:


> Ich arbeite momentan an einem Projekt, ... die Farbe Violett.



Es heisst "Die Farbe Lila" ;-))

Für das erste Mal, vor allem wenn Ideen fehlen, würde ich zu einer Art Bildband raten. Bilder sagen manchmal mehr als tausend Worte.

Und Informationen gibt es schon recht viele: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=violett&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=lila&btnG=Suche&meta=


----------



## Amr0d (22. August 2007)

Danke erstmal für deine Mühe

Habe mich leider falsch ausgedrückt was die Informationen betrifft, mein Fehler. Was mir fehlt sind repräsentative Bilder die ich einbinden kann. Texte etc. ist wie du es ja auch gezeigt hast nicht ganz so schwer zu beschaffen.

Ich hatte vor auf die rechte seite immer ein Bild zu machen und links immer Text.

Das ganze wird im DIN A5 gemacht.


----------



## mreball (22. August 2007)

Es kommt auf den Anspruch und das "Projekt" an. Sehr einfach kann man heutzutage mit einer digitalen Kamera selber Bilder machen. Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre, selbst zu malen oder eigene Zeichnungen zum Thema anzufertigen und zu kolorieren. Auch ist es möchlich, unter Einhaltung der Eigentumsrechte, etwas einzuscannen oder im Internet zu suchen.

Computer, Computer natürlich, da kann man auch Bilder machen z.B. mit Photoshop.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. August 2007)

Spannendes Thema. Mal ein kurzes Brainstorming:


Lila, der letzte Versuch - ein Weitspringer der mit dem letzten Sprung die Goldmedaille gewinnt
Violett ist aus Purpur entstanden => ein Döschen voller purpurner Pigmente zeigen (auch wenn nicht purpur dargestellt ist ;-))
Violette, lila Blumen
Die Schokolade mit dem großen M und dem kleinen ilka 
entsprechend die lila Kuh
psychologische Wirkung von violett in Bildform (soll wohl spirituell sein)
Mischung aus Rot und Blau (darstellbar mit zwei sich schneidenden Kreisen)
In der christlichen Kirche ist Violett die liturgische Farbe für den Advent und die Fastenzeit. Es ist die Farbe der Besinnung, der Buße, der Einkehr und Umkehr. (Quelle: Wikipedia)
Strukturformel von Violett darstellen (ggf. mal das Chemiebuch befragen)
Haben diverse Maler vorwiegend violett für ihre Bilder benutzt? => darstellen

Mal sehen, vielleicht fällt mir noch weiteres ein, sollte es das sein, was Du in etwa meintest.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (22. August 2007)

Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:


> Strukturformel von Violett darstellen (ggf. mal das Chemiebuch befragen)


Strukturformel einer Farbe?  Meinst du vielleicht eher die Wellenlänge dieser Farbe? Da wäre dann aber eher das Physikbuch zuständig 

Für die Suche nach Gegenständen, die violett sind/erscheinen, könnte vielleicht der Flickr Colr Pickr ganz hilfreich sein.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. August 2007)

Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:


> Strukturformel einer Farbe?  Meinst du vielleicht eher die Wellenlänge dieser Farbe? Da wäre dann aber eher das Physikbuch zuständig


Hier mal ein Beispiel für Purpur aus der Wikipedia.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (22. August 2007)

Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:


> Hier mal ein Beispiel für Purpur aus der Wikipedia.


Purpur ist auch die Bezeichnung für einen Farbstoff mit eben dieser Strukturformel. Einen Farbstoff und damit eine Verbindung namens „Violett“ ist mir dagegen nicht bekannt 

Grüße,
(ein haarespaltender) Matthias


----------



## Amr0d (22. August 2007)

Wow danke für die vielen Antworten. Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage wie ich das ganze in ein Buch bringe. Was ich mir so vorstelle wäre ein eher edles Design. Ich möchte auch der linken Seite ein oder zwei Spalten Text machen und auf jeder rechten Seite ein Bild welches über die ganze Seite geht, natürlich mit Beschreibung. Was sagt ihr dazu? Hat mal jemand von euch ein Buch gemacht?
Schön ist ja schonmal dieser Flickr Bilder Sucher, allerdings ist das Problem das auch dort kaum Bilder in violett gibt. Ich muss die Bilder leider ja auch später drucken lassen und da würde ich schon ganz gerne eine gute Qualität haben wollen.


----------



## Amr0d (6. September 2007)

Ahoi,

http://shootingamez.de/violett3.pdf

Das solls also sein  mein Buch

Kritik wäre erwünscht

Und ja ich weiß die Seitenzahlen fehlen, die hat die Druckerei eingefügt


----------



## Kenner3000 (15. September 2007)

Ich find das Buch sieht sehr gut aus, auch interesant.
Doch das eine Bild mit dem Sonnenuntergang sieht sehr künstlich aus, würde ich
irgendwie ändern.


k3


----------



## Amr0d (15. September 2007)

Cool danke, freut mich das es dir gefällt. Der Farbverlauf soll eigentlich mehr veranschaulichen welche Farbtöne es in violett so gibt


----------

